# Going to america



## Digeman (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys. Well me and my dad are going on vacation to america and it's the first time either of us have ever been there. And i just realized that stuff in america are waaayy cheaper than stuff back here in sweden, so this got me thinking.....exactly what can i buy from america, that'll still work here? Like let's say for example a new gfx card, those would work on any computer anywhere right? And let's say a ps3, now would that work? Or is it reagion locked or something?


Anyways i was wondering if you guys had any good ideas on what i should buy from america that i still can use in my country  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (oh and in what stores i could buy them xD)


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2008)

The PS3 would work, you'll need an adapter for the power outlet, but you can only watch american DVD's than and if you buy the 80gig one you can only play US PS2 games on it too, all PS3 games work on it tho. I find that rather weird, but oh well.. *shrugs*

But uh, you'll probably still have to pay taxes for it, which makes buying stuff not so cheap any longer.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 21, 2008)

honestly the cheapest prices i've seen for most computer parts are online, if you are mailing stuff home i would suggest you look online first to get an idea about prices at least.  Check the online sites for some of the prices you will be dealing with as far as PS3, Laptops, ect. Bestbuy, Walmart, and Gamestop are some stores that show prices and availability on web sites. If you are trying to dig for a deal you can try Canal st. in NYC or the local pawn shop.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 21, 2008)

Most people buy iPod when they are over here because it is cheap as hell.

*Yay 900th post*


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 21, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> The PS3 would work, you'll need an adapter for the power outlet, but you can only watch american DVD's than and if you buy the 80gig one you can only play US PS2 games on it too, all PS3 games work on it tho. I find that rather weird, but oh well.. *shrugs*
> 
> But uh, you'll probably still have to pay taxes for it, which makes buying stuff not so cheap any longer.


I believe you can get the taxes back in the end if your only a tourist visting.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 22, 2008)

Hookers are cheap.




































and so are video games.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 22, 2008)

You should buy loads of electronics while you are there. They will all work back here in Sweden if you use adapters (if you can find these in the US then buy them there) as miruki said.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2008)

If you plan on buying a lot of electronics then a transformer when you get back will not be so bad. Moreover a lot of stuff is powered by adapters so it is just a matter of finding one (normally I just match current and if I can voltage (zener diodes or resistors work if not) then chop up ends and swap them around).

PC parts are universal (save perhaps a couple of wireless network cards owing to the different standards used around the world but most work with all the various standard and encryption methods: if you have installed a wireless card on windows the chances are you would have had to select the region).
Consoles have a measure of region locking (either games or whatever video they decide to play back) and perhaps the 360 aside the US (or NTSC territory) is still the place to get stuff from (assuming you do not care much for localised versions). TVs in the EU have been able to do NTSC for about as long as I have been around.

@miruki some states have effectively no sales tax or holidays for sales tax ( http://www.taxadmin.org/fta/rate/sale_vdr.html and http://www.taxadmin.org/fta/rate/sales_holiday.html ) and the dollar is still fairly weak. (1 SEK = 0.166149 USD as I am writing this). This says nothing of the highest sales tax being less than half EU VAT (with some more than 5 times less). Oh and remember sales tax is added at the till rather than the shelf price (I forget that at least once every time I appear there).

I would however check your local customs laws:
"If you are Swedish resident returning from a non EU-country you can only bring goods with you (not alcohol or tobacco) for a maximum of 175 € or 1700 SEK without paying any duty or tax."
http://www.tullverket.se/en/startpage/keyw...fb80001836.html
(apologies for giving you an English link but my Swedish is non-existent)
Having not dealt with customs there I can not say how lax or not there are either.
To this end it may be worth some regular EU travel or importing.

As for what to get it seems food products (mainly sweets and the like) are what takes up the space although I usually grab a pair of shoes there as well.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 22, 2008)

Fast, up to the local customs law things your advices have been really useful - or at least I find them to be so. But I've been to Sweden thousand times. Ok, not thousands, but lots, and well, it's not like he should worry bout that. Just get your stuff into your handbag or in the luggage as normally, no one will stop you and check what it "inehaller" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Actually, I took lots of goodies into Sweden from Finland when I went there, no one even asked, and then in the airport from Spain I always had lotsa stuff (some of them considered not totally legal, or at least they needed a license for me to get them into, such as some kinds of food people there usually like from Spain) and the most risky I got into was a police dog that began to smell my handbag, lol. Seems like it was trained to find drugs cause it didn't bother checking its meaty contents XD

Well, be careful but don't be afraid of shopping round there in the USA. Also, another thing: be patient when arriving into the airport in the USA - they've told me they've gone TOO far with "security" (or some sort of fake acting to make people feel safe at least). No problem if your surname is "Bergkvist", "Svenson", or any of those, I guess


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Maktub, most customs I have ever been in are fine with things and are as you describe but having never been to Sweden (or talked about with anyone who has) it would not have been right of me to say.

There is also a bit of a difference between airports and everything else (cars, (small) boats and on foot) I find.

As for US customs/immigration in airports (I have done most of the big ones) were never nice like most other places I have been to but they have gone downhill in the last few years. Provided you answer their stupid questions (usually about, how long you are here for where you are staying and how much money you have available to you, what you do for a living) and do not make a scene (on idiot a few years back decided a 4th of July afternoon was a good time to kick off) it is OK though. Delays are definitely a thing to expect as part of the security farce.


----------



## science (Jun 22, 2008)

On a boat or on a plane?


----------



## Orc (Jun 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> On a boat or on a plane?Who the hell uses boats nowadays with the risk of icebergs, sea monsters and Cthulhu?!


----------



## science (Jun 22, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> > On a boat or on a plane?Who the hell uses boats nowadays with the risk of icebergs, sea monsters and Cthulhu?!



Neil Diamond, apparently


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2008)

Where are you gonna be in this "Wondrous Country" (that was said with snarky sarcasm, just cause i live here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when you visit?


----------

